# Tabellen transponieren in MS SQL Server



## Sonnenbluemchen (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Problemstellung:

Ich habe eine Tabelle, in der folgende Spalten und Beispieldaten enthalten sind:

Firma - Attribut - Wert
F1 - Telefon - 123456
F1 - Fax - 126789
F1 - Straße - Musterstr
F2 - Telefon - 98765
F2 - Ort - Musterstadt

Wie ihr seht hat nicht jede Firma immer die gleiche Art und Anzahl von Attributen. Nun möchte ich eine Abfrage entwickeln die mir folgendes Ergebnis fliefert:

Firma - Telefon - Fax - Starße - Ort
F1 - 123456 - 126789 -Musterstr -
F2 - 98765 - - - Musterstadt

Nun habe ich zwar ein bißchen rumprobiert, aber es klappt halt nicht so wie es soll. Nun ist die Frage, ob das überhaupt möglich ist und wenn ja, weiß einer wie?

Ich bedankemich im Voraus 

Gruß
Tim


----------

